# how to build a raised curved roadbed?



## Ministock47 (May 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I am just in the design stage of my first garden railway, already have 4 phases planned (just need the time and weather to work on it) but as a newbie have and will have questions I hope you can help with.

I am running the line around the back of a stream and need to have a section of the track raised above grade in about a 10 ft semicircle. I am thinking of using 4x4’s as posts in the ground but what options are there for building the curved roadbed the rails will sit on? I was thinking ply cut to shape but think that might be too bendy?

Any advice would be appreciated….thanks
Tony


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Raised how high above grade? If it is not too high, you can use cinder blocks. I use the "half faced" cinder blocks (left rough on one side) then "decorate" the other side. With some paint and ballast, voila!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You'll need to read up on Ladders / ladder roadbed. 
Many use plastic pipe instead of 4x4s. 

Use google or bing to search in; site: mls, ladders. 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used landscape blocks, then backfilled. Click on the projects button on my web page and you will see a link to my track expansion.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is how I did mine, about 14' diameter, 1" PVC pipe, just stuck in the ground. Could be better, but works for now. Those are 1x2 wood blocks attached for support.
Greg R.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Also, there was a railroad in GR Magazine not to long ago, that used pipe and composite decking....


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

One nice reference is this one: 

http://familygardentrains.com/prime...nstruction

with lots of information....

and drilling down that page, this is an oft cited reference 

http://familygardentrains.com/primer/roadbed/ladder1.htm 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Like others have mentioned, best method depends on how high the track will be above ground level.

You could, for example do a curved trestle...



















The top pic shows a trestle I did using 8-foot Aristo curve pieces. The bottom was done using 10-foot Aristo curve pieces of track.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Ministock47 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions and input. I would like to do the trestle at some point (looks great TJ) but I want to get something running before the winter (or next winter!) 

The height above ground is around 1' - 2' (there is an elevation change) so i'm thinking the ladder idea will work best to allow for the drop. 

Seems like the decking stuff is what I need for the bed, I'll have a look on HD see what they have. 

I'm sure I'll have more questions later...cheers 
Tony


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Look in the 'trim' department, there is a lot of thin dimensional stuff that bends easily and is better than cutting trex like stuff....


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I second that. I found some 1 by 2 PVC trim that worked real well at HD. Painted it brown and it blended in.


----------

